# Going Back To Cable



## railcon56 (Jan 5, 2016)

The Lineup is so messed up and not Available. Now the Tivo just updates the lineup (on its own) every other day.... My favorite Channel has been deleted and I cant get it back even tho I have a very strong signal for it.... I'm not happy and What a waste of money..... Everything used to be fine but these changes have ruined my TIVO EXPERIENCE!!!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Wish I could disagree with you. Since the Rovi takeover, Tivo has been on a downward spiral it seems. I have been with tivo since the beginning in 2000 and I fear the end is not far away if things don't turn around. Just not sure where I will go. A better solution has not presented itself just yet for a whole home system.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I can certainly sympathize with your frustrations, and I agree with the sentiment 100%.

While I will NEVER go back to cable or satellite (those blood suckers will never see one cent more from me, no matter what), I am beginning to feel exactly the same way about TiVo - the experience has gotten so bad in the last two months that I hate to even turn on the TV now. If my three TiVo boxes were not all lifetime subs, I would have totally canceled the service by now! I am now telling friends and strangers alike to totally avoid anything TiVo.


----------



## notrhj (Oct 25, 2016)

Its funny but for some if its not 100% it must be garbage.
Every software upgrade brings new feature and but also new bugs.
Most of the DVRs like the Hopper or Comcast's X1 never did half the stuff my TiVo did 4 years ago.
Have / Had, Firestick, google tv, apple tv, sling box, etc. 
None of these could replace my TiVo

I just swapped from a Premier XL to a Used Bolt.
Running the two with the same OS next to each other for a week the Bolt
is smaller, faster, quieter, and the PLEX App actually works.
The RF remote works anywhere in the room verses the IR which was more point and shoot.
Loving Skip mode to power thru commercial breaks.
Moved the programs we wanted to keep along with One passes using the TiVo web site no problem.
Moved a Working cable card from the Premier and Re-paired to the Bolt with No trauma except a phone call.

The newer OS release just started giving me the occasional whirling circles of wait however I expect that will improve also.
If there is a better DVR i'll give it a try, but in the mean time i'm keeping my TiVo


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I have X1 from Comcast and never see issues like this. It just works. I don't have guide data issues (except when breaking news shifts a program with no notice) the auto extend of recording sporting events has been pretty near flawless, I used a remote code to get 30second skip that even works in on demand programs where it shouldnt (I can skip on demand adverts!)

I am considering buying a bolt+ over the holiday and I am a little concerned about the number of odd issues reported on the forum.... is it really that bad?


----------



## colodane (Oct 6, 2015)

I've been reading the mail on this forum for several months now since I was considering a TiVo. I'm currently on Comcast with their DVR box. Everything works, but is too pricy for the small amount of TV I watch.

Current plan is to transition to a combination of OTA and streaming in 2017 since I now have 1 Gb/s internet service. Probably outside OTA antenna, Tablo with disc for DVR of local channels, VUE or Sling plus perhaps other streaming apps for my Apple TV.


----------



## notrhj (Oct 25, 2016)

I've used to Fish broadcast OTA looking for something to watch.
Later with cable 400 channels and nothing to watch. 
I've hunted with A DVR time shifting programs I'm interested in. 

TiVo has a smart guide. It does the work for me. 
There is always a line up in My Shows populated by my interests and their suggestions
You like Westerns here's one with Clint Eastwood
You like Clint Eatwood the Actor here's one where he is a detective
Here's another where he Directed the movie. 

Thumbs up Thumbs down lets it learn your viewing habits but Only if you Wish to comment 
Grab a New Fall Series, movie marathon, Maybe just comedies you decide.
If your using it just as a Dumb Video Recorder you're missing out.

I had Xfinity X1 and even though it's getting better it's not TiVo. For what I paid for Comcast DVR service I own my bolt.


----------



## Ade194 (Nov 22, 2015)

alexb said:


> I have X1 from Comcast and never see issues like this. It just works. I don't have guide data issues (except when breaking news shifts a program with no notice) the auto extend of recording sporting events has been pretty near flawless, I used a remote code to get 30second skip that even works in on demand programs where it shouldnt (I can skip on demand adverts!)
> 
> I am considering buying a bolt+ over the holiday and I am a little concerned about the number of odd issues reported on the forum.... is it really that bad?


Where did you get the 30 second skip code? Can you share that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

alexb said:


> I am considering buying a bolt+ over the holiday and I am a little concerned about the number of odd issues reported on the forum.... is it really that bad?


TiVo has had occasional blue-spinning circles of wait before and they were resolved. I have a Roamio Basic so the problem is not hardware specific.

I think guide data problems depend on where you are. I have minor issues with guide data on a few locally produced shows that have no detail up until air time but also sometimes not at all. I review my To Do list to prune the likely repeats. Some programs do not provide the correct data to sort out new versus repeat. This has been a problem with the data Tivo receives for years. I don't have season passes for these programs, I just manually schedule them.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Ade194 said:


> Where did you get the 30 second skip code? Can you share that?


I think it was this How to program a 30-second skip button for Xfinity X1


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

I am not having any issues with the guide on our Tivo Bolt. It is and has been working fine for over a year now. We are in Indianapolis.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks, my TiVo is now 24 hours old, so thanks for your help. I have X1 and TiVo side by side for when the wife comes back.... let's see how she likes it...


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Being new to TiVo, I guess I have a different perspective than some of the veterans. Bought my first TiVo (a Roamio OTA), in September and other than a couple of bumps with the guide the first week or two, it's worked great. After 2+ months, I'm fully adjusted (came from the DirecTV Genie), and have no complaints with my Roamio. No desire whatsoever to go back to cable or satellite. Ever.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

alexb said:


> I have X1 from Comcast and never see issues like this. It just works. I don't have guide data issues (except when breaking news shifts a program with no notice) the auto extend of recording sporting events has been pretty near flawless, I used a remote code to get 30second skip that even works in on demand programs where it shouldnt (I can skip on demand adverts!)
> 
> I am considering buying a bolt+ over the holiday and I am a little concerned about the number of odd issues reported on the forum.... is it really that bad?


The X1 IMO is a horrible device and has 10x the issues a TiVo does. I know as I could not wait to get away from it and back to TiVo with a new Bolt. Have you looked at the X1 forums they filled with complaints and problems. I just looked again.

These are only the few I can think of off the top of my head, but there are many more on the X1:

Random reboots can happen at anytime and doing anyhting. Not a real lot, but can be frustrating.
Errors saying DVR service not available
A lot of times, I mean atleast weekly or more, after watching a recording, it will not delete right away.
Recordings I deleted showing up again
The 30 second skip code will just stop working until I restart the box.
Changing the channels can sometimes take 10-15 seconds with the channel logo and spinning circle showing its doing something
Some recordings will have really low volume when they were fine watching it live
Sometimes the picture quality does not seem as good as it should be. I was watching football before on a SD channel, it was not on
any HD ones I had, and it looked horrible on a large 4k UHDTV. I had to turn it off as I could not sit for 3 hours watching that.

A few other things which are not bugs.

No way to just show the channels YOU ACTUALLY HAVE unless you waste time adding all them to favorites
No 4k support
No decent apps


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Rkkeller said:


> These are only the few I can think of off the top of my head, but there are many more on the X1:
> 
> Random reboots can happen at anytime and doing anyhting. Not a real lot, but can be frustrating.
> Errors saying DVR service not available
> ...


Sorry you had such an abysmal experience, my X1 experience is very different (see above in the quote) I do know there are different X1 boxes so perhaps that was the issue.

Their cloud DVR is great, their app selection does suck, though they added Netflix. Though my TVs implementation of 4K Netflix and Amazon is superior in every way to both TiVo and X1.

Their little extended boxes are horribly slow - the TiVo mini is a pleasure to use.

I am still in my 30 day return window, liking the TiVo so far, pissed the amazon is not 4K - one can't say coming soon for over a year...


----------

